# Brand new DT 3.0 out of true already ?



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

2nd ride with my brand new Roubaix Expert today and I can definitely tell the rear wheel is very slightly out of true. I don't feel it when I ride but it's something clearly visible when the bike is on a stand. Can this be .? Should I go ahead and work on the spokes already or better wait for some sort of break in period ?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Devastazione said:


> 2nd ride with my brand new Roubaix Expert today and I can definitely tell the rear wheel is very slightly out of true. I don't feel it when I ride but it's something clearly visible when the bike is on a stand. Can this be .? Should I go ahead and work on the spokes already or better wait for some sort of break in period ?


For a variety of reasons, it's not at all uncommon for machine built/ tensioned wheels to go out of true after a few miles. If you know how, re-tension the spokes. If not, have your LBS do it. After this initial readjustment, most wheels stay true.


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

Mine went slightly out of true after a couple of rides too. I also had the usual ping ping noise too. They were pretty easy to true back up. Not as easy as a 36h wheel but easy enough. Like PJ said too, they have stayed true since.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I was in the LBS once and being bored I checked the the trueness of all the high level bikes hanging from the ceiling. (Yes, I was that bored....and psychotic).

ALL of them were a good few MM out of true, some even had a good amount of hops. 

Pretty certain that an LBS will true up the wheels as part of intial bike tuning and assembly.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Unfortunate. Although what PJ says is often tmes the case, I have owned many sets of machine built wheels that stayed in perfect true from the get go...and I am 185#. The Fulcrum 5's on my new Roubaix and previous Campy machine built wheels stayed in perfect true and never touched them with a spoke wrench. Same with the Mavic wheels on my 29er...no more than 1mm lateral runnout.
But...all said, with a little care, they should be fine.

Btw...how do you like the bike?...or was your experience tainted by your rear wheel runnout?

I will tell you after my third ride, I had the derailleurs and fit dialed in and the bike just flies and love it.
Come ooooon spring.
Have fun.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

The only wheelset I have ever hasd stay true for it's entire life (at least it's life under my ownership) was a set of 2009 Ksyrium SL's. I would certainly not worry about your wheel, and true it up or have your shop do it. I would imagine they would be happy to take care of you, particularly with such a nice, new bike.
Have fun!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> Unfortunate. Although what PJ says is often tmes the case, I have owned many sets of machine built wheels that stayed in perfect true from the get go...and I am 185#. The Fulcrum 5's on my new Roubaix and previous Campy machine built wheels stayed in perfect true and never touched them with a spoke wrench. Same with the Mavic wheels on my 29er...no more than 1mm lateral runnout.
> But...all said, with a little care, they should be fine.
> 
> Btw...how do you like the bike?...or was your experience tainted by your rear wheel runnout?
> ...


The bike is amazing,sooo much fun,really. And it amazes me how kilometers stack up one after another on the roadbike compared to the mtb. The out of true wheel is just something visual so far,I don't feel anything while riding. I'll give it a check today.

I see myself swapping wheels in the future with a nice set of Rovals. I use Rovals on both of my mtbs and they're great wheels,they take a lot of abuse and not a single glitch yet
And yes,I had to tune in rear derailleur aswell. 
Other than that I'm loving it,so comfy it feels like a HT mountain bike.


Edit : 20 minutes on my truing stand and the wheel is now spot on. It really was out of true.....
Well,too bad for the rainy day,can't hardly wait to test it now.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> The bike is amazing,sooo much fun,really. And it amazes me how kilometers stack up one after another on the roadbike compared to the mtb. The out of true wheel is just something visual so far,I don't feel anything while riding. I'll give it a check today.
> 
> I see myself swapping wheels in the future with a nice set of Rovals. I use Rovals on both of my mtbs and they're great wheels,they take a lot of abuse and not a single glitch yet
> And yes,I had to tune in rear derailleur aswell.
> ...


Glad you like it. Love mine too. If there seems to be a bike company that 'gets it'..its Specialized with the products they sell...from bikes to saddles to shoes.. You said it well and I too while priniciply a roadie, also own a flatbar 29er rigid I love to ride both on and off road. I believe many that like a mtb riding position enjoy the Roubaix in particular because of its qualities...a bit longer wheelbase and not much saddle to bar drop...incredible ride for a bike with 23c tires etc...and yes...really racks up the miles on the smooth stuff.
Cool you got the wheel trued out and bet they stay that way if you stress relieved them after your adjustment and the wheel runs true in the stand. As to derailleurs...I got the rear dialed in sooner than the front. Now both are spot on. Had a bit of chain rub up front when running in the bigger cogs on the big front ring. Cold and snow here now but hoping for an early spring.
Ride safe.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

hehehe Me too :smile5:

I Have 2011 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert 29er...and a new 2012 Roubaix Expert.
Looks like one of the the Roubaix lucrative Target markets are incumbent MTB'ers
Specialized should provide a package deal for those 2 great bikes...

BTW, I also had some issues with the rear DT 3.0 wheel.
It had initially some grinding noise from the hub. My LBS, ,repacked the bearing with grease (they claimed that the wheel came out of the factory with not enough grease) and the creaking stopped.
But the wheel developed some play in the hub - VERY minimal.
Should I insist that the wheel be replaced ?
Also, what defines out of true- in millimeters ? mine does sway a bit , looking a at the gap between the
break pads and the rim when rotated.
Got my wife a Roubaix Elite at the same time, and her Folcrum Racing 6 are much more true than mine.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Stumpy2011 said:


> hehehe Me too :smile5:
> 
> I Have 2011 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert 29er...and a new 2012 Roubaix Expert.
> Looks like one of the the Roubaix lucrative Target markets are incumbent MTB'ers
> ...


Lateral play in a hub can almost always be adjusted out...whether cartridge bearings or tapered ball hubs. This is one aspect that bikes often come out of tune...either hubs too tight or too loose. It is rare in my experience that a production bike ever have the hubs be adjusted just right to my taste. I always tune hub preload a bit. Tighening down a skewer changes the preload on the bearings as well so have to evalute the change you make in adjustment with the wheel on the bike. The key is to tighten the hub with bicycle spanner wrenchs until there is no discernible lateral play and yet virtually no bearing drag. This takes careful attenion and a bit of trial and error...and double checking with the skewers tightened with wheel on the bike.
As to acceptable runnout. There are two kinds of runnout...lateral and radial. Lateral runnout should be less than 2-3mm or so...for best performance...no shimmy or brake rub etc. You can live with more of course but not optimal.
Take the bike back to the bike shop and tell them to adjust the lateral play in your wheel. When tightened to zero lateral play...the wheel should run for a long time with the tire off the ground. If it doesn't or it makes noise after adjustment, insist on your bike shop making it right. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know why anyone would be alarmed at this taking place. Most wheels will settle in and 'break in' after a few rides and need re-truing. That's why we have truing stands and little spoke wrenches. Simply make a few adjustments over the first month and they'll probably be fine for the year. Same with derailleurs and cables.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Not uncommon at all with new wheels. My LBS mechanic spent a fair amount of time correcting a slight out of true condition on the rear Fulcrum 4 wheel on my 2011 Roubaix Expert before I ever saw it. It has run true ever since (a year and about 4K miles).


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

UPDATE : 3 months into riding and these wheels are now completely toasted. Typical of Specialized,mid range bikes comes equipped with mediocre wheels .Swapping to Dura Ace 7900 when they will be available.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Devastazione said:


> UPDATE : 3 months into riding and these wheels are now completely toasted. Typical of Specialized,mid range bikes comes equipped with mediocre wheels .Swapping to Dura Ace 7900 when they will be available.


I would be curious to know what you mean by toast. If you have worn out the cartridge bearings on your wheels, my shop would at least replace the bearings for you with some quality units and send you on your way. We've actually had no problems with these wheels other than a squeaky spoke cross, remedied with some lube at those points. Granted they do weigh 1799 grams a pair, so they are no light weights, but I think they are better than a lot of other OEM wheels out there.
I would suggest you take it to your LBS and see what they hae to say. Good luck!


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

I've got a 2007 Roubaix Expert. Ultegra 6600 wheels that came with it are still true and strong after 12,000 miles. Sorry about your luck! Warranty issue?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

They flex way too much and I have to regularly check if they're still trued. And yes,they're obscenely heavy. It's ok tho,it's no surprise from a 3000 euro Specialized.


----------

